# How should I prepare for my first co own/show/breeding prospect.



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Have you filled out the puppy application on the website yet? If not, I would start there. N'Co parti Poodles Sales list | N'Co Parti Poodles There are several opportunities there to mention that you are interested in a show/breeding prospect.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Just be friendly and straight forward with what you're interested in, and whatever experiences you have with watching or going to shows. Also, depending on the contract and unforeseen circumstances, co-ownership can work well or be disasters, and should not be taken lightly. Read these two articles here and here.


----------

